
Ask HN: How to Contribute UI Design to OSS - fairpx
I&#x27;m the lead designer of an unlimited UI design service for web and mobile development teams (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fairpixels.pro). I&#x27;m looking to give back by contributing more to OSS with UI design work. I&#x27;m particularly interested in tools that have a decent userbase, but for some reason never had an opportunity to get help designing a better User Interface.<p>Question: How do I find OSS projects of this nature that need UI help? Suggestions&#x2F;introductions are welcome.
======
bilbohobbit
Could you please leave email id in your profile so you can be reached?

